# Acer EM61SM/EM61PM Motherboard



## dedalos (Jan 6, 2010)

Can anyone help me regarding upgrade my bios and video card drivers, i have a Acer EM61SM/EM61PM Motherboard and I'm not sure what CPU's it supports. AMD2 (6400+ Dual Core). On asus site can find my motherboard.



Thank you


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 6, 2010)

Your board uses the 6100 Nvidia chipset/IGP so you can download any 6100 driver from nvidia.  The 410,430 will not make a difference since it's the same driver.  More than likely it uses the Realtek HD audio driver which you can grab from www.realtek.com.tw.  Still looking for your board.


----------



## dedalos (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thank You*

Thank you so much for the quick reply, if you can direct me with the motherboard bios will be more that appreciated it.


again thank you so much


----------



## dedalos (Jan 16, 2010)

I wnt here to update the bios for this motherboard:
http://www.acer.co.uk/acer/service.do?L ... 2980211862
However when i trying to update i got the following error message:
"This is not an Award bios" and did not let me update.
Any clues??  









kenkickr said:


> Your board uses the 6100 Nvidia chipset/IGP so you can download any 6100 driver from nvidia.  The 410,430 will not make a difference since it's the same driver.  More than likely it uses the Realtek HD audio driver which you can grab from www.realtek.com.tw.  Still looking for your board.


----------

